# Where can I find washers for Azoo regulator?



## rmichaelv (Jun 25, 2006)

I am looking for a source for the nylon washer that goes between the Azoo regulator and my 5Lb Co2 tank. The hole is too small in the washers they gave me at the Co2 place. I ordered some from Aquariumplants.com that looked the same, but the hole was too small in those too.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

How is the hole too small? How big does it have to be? We're talking about a gas we force through microscopic holes in a diffuser.


----------



## rmichaelv (Jun 25, 2006)

In the connection between the regulator and the co2 tank where the large brass nut is there is a brass piece with a raised nipple. The washer hole has to go over this nipple.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahh... sounds like you have the original model of the Azoo. You might have a problem finding a washer for that.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

How often does one have to replace the washer?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Everytime you remove the regulator.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> Ahh... sounds like you have the original model of the Azoo. You might have a problem finding a washer for that.


Would the original model your talking about be the one mentioned in this thread?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...or-55-53-a.html?highlight=azoo+regulator+gone


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Azoo washer that comes with the Azoo regulators sold today measures to about 2 cm out diameter and 1 cm inner diameter. 

Measure out the connection area, or the old washer and then search ebay for the specific washers. 

-John N.


----------



## rmichaelv (Jun 25, 2006)

Rex,
Do you think your MK II Perma Seal will work with my older Azoo regulator? The inside diameter of the plastic washer is about 3/8 inch.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

rmichaelv said:


> Rex,
> Do you think your MK II Perma Seal will work with my older Azoo regulator? The inside diameter of the plastic washer is about 3/8 inch.


Hmm... not sure. Those older models actually took an adapter to so they could fit on a CGA 320 valve. Is this the model you have?


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Did anyone ever find the washers for the Azoo regulators? Just wondering because I'm almost out of CO2 and I'm on my last washer which was supplied by Azoo.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

FobbyBobby23 said:


> Did anyone ever find the washers for the Azoo regulators? Just wondering because I'm almost out of CO2 and I'm on my last washer which was supplied by Azoo.


Many welding supply outfits will give out free washer to seal the interface between the regulator and the CO2 tank.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

furballi said:


> Many welding supply outfits will give out free washer to seal the interface between the regulator and the CO2 tank.


They're different though. As described by the original poster the washers have to have a hole in the middle large enough for the regulator's nipple to fit through. I was just wondering if he ever found a source for them (I can't find them on Ebay either).


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I honestly don't know what model azoo I have. Its not the new design, but I don't know how many previous models there were before. I bought it in Dec of 06. What I do know is that the MK-I seal will fit and I plan on using it when I get my tank refilled.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

K20A2 said:


> I honestly don't know what model azoo I have. Its not the new design, but I don't know how many previous models there were before. I bought it in Dec of 06. What I do know is that the MK-I seal will fit and I plan on using it when I get my tank refilled.


That's a good find actually. But unfortunately for me, I'm using a paintball cylinder with an inline adapter so the permaseal isn't an option for me.

I know there are many individuals with Azoo regulators out there. How are you guys getting extra washers that fit??


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a supply for new washers, but I have a problem: I can't get the old washer OUT! I got it out of my aquariumplants.com regulator just fine, but my Azoo washer is so jammed in there that not even a knife or screwdriver works. I don't want to dent the metal. On my other regulator, the metal piece that screws onto the CO2 tank loosens so you can push the washer out, but on the Azoo this part doesn't appear to move at all. What can I do? The washer is now all gouged up so I'm sure it'll leak, even if I use Teflon tape.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

abnormalsanon said:


> I can't get the old washer OUT! What can I do?


I encounter the same issue during CO2 replacements. Try putting a downward pressure on the nut while doing an unscrewing motion. The little center shaft will push the washer up and out of the nut as you unscrew it.

Also, you can use a needle nose plier and have the "teeth" opened in the center of the washer. While there is friction against the pliers and the center of the washer, unscrew.

-John N.


----------



## Laure (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all

This is an old thread, but did anybody actually come up with an answer? This is the regulator I have:
http://cgi.ebay.com/4x-AZOO-CO2-Pre...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f06a58e4d


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

Laure said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is an old thread, but did anybody actually come up with an answer? This is the regulator I have:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4x-AZOO-CO2-Pre...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f06a58e4d


i get my washers from the place i refill my tank. they're identical to the original ones i got with the regulator. it's about 3/4" in diameter and the hole about 1/4". the flat side goes to the tank, the rounded side to the regulator.

if you have trouble removing old washer from the regulator, wedge a small screwdriver under the washer and apply slight upward pressure. rotate the nut counter clockwise, the washer will "ride" up the threads and out of the nut.


----------



## Laure (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. But is there anybody that order washers for the Azoo regulator online? That is my only option it seems if I want to get the right ones.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

Laure said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply. But is there anybody that order washers for the Azoo regulator online? That is my only option it seems if I want to get the right ones.


don't need to order them online. where do you get your co2? they should have the washers, which i believe, is standard on all US type regulators/tanks.


----------



## Laure (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys must understand that I live in South Africa. We don't have a large market for planted tanks locally and hardly any shops keep decent CO2 kit. And those that do are likely in the larger cities such as Johannesburg and Cape Town. Too far away from me. And even then, items are ridiculously expensive because the market is so small and they don't move a lot of stock.

I use a fire extinguisher CO2 bottle and I refill it at the shop where I bought this bottle. This is the most cost effective solution for me. However, their seals are not designed for a regulator, as you would normally attach one of those plastic horns to the front of such a bottle.

The other problem is that the Azoo regulator has a fairly large nipple in the middle of the connector. The plastic seal needs to fit OVER the nipple, and the ones supplied by a brewing company to me does not have a large enough hole in the middle. I have not seen every kind of regulator, but I conclude that some regulators (for instance, the ones where this seal would fit), have a smaller nipple in the middle of the conector which attaches to the CO2 bottle. So it seems I need a specific seal for the Azoo regulator; one with a 1/4" hole in the middle. Since so many people are using this regulator, I really thought it would be an easy question. Where do you guys get your seals? Surely there must be a place online where I can order?


----------

